# Smoke coming from bottom of woodstove on light up.



## schillyfarms (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,

The last 2 times I started a fire in my woodstove (Regency 2400), smoke was coming out the bottom of the stove and being sucked right back into the stove through the door, this only happened while I had the door open, and the stove function as usual after that as far as I could tell.  The hole in the bottom of stove is where the ash drawer would be if I had one i guess.  Am not sure if this has anything to do with it being warmer outside.  I run my 24/7 all winter.  But haven't needed to run it during the day, and only had to light at night for the past couple of days.  Any ideas would be much appreciated.  Thanks Schilly


----------



## trailhound68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Before you restart your fire check to see if it is drafting using a lighter or match through the intake. Feel the pipe, is it cold? Outside air coming in?
I have seen chimneys, mine included, that need a kickstart because without the heat of the fire they were not drafting. 
My friends chimney WILL reverse draft when the fire goes out. He MUST heat the stack with a torch to reverse the draft prior to relighting, guaranteed.


----------



## schillyfarms (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

